# Reversing loop question



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

Attached is a nasty and incomplete drawing of my layout that I drew up quickly for this question regarding the wiring of my layout.

At the top of the page I have two spurs that allow me to reverse direction and I wanted to know #1 the breaks in electricity should be at both ends of each track where they meet up with the main line, correct? #2 I have an Atlas controler with the gray directional switch, 2 red buttons for polarity I am assuming and green button to choose the cab. Will this controler handle both loops? Doesn't the polarity change when you change the directional switch? Should I have just gone with the 2 red button switch? Any input on this would be helpful.

Lastly, this drawing is not to scale and the curves are NOT that sharp! I also have more yard track and switches but they are not important to this question.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Your question centers on the Altas controller. Can't help you there. All I can suggest is draw the track with a green and red side. You will see that where the colors cross your polarity will change.


----------

